
83-Year Old Suing Apple Over Glass Doors at Retail Stores - kdommeyer
http://www.macrumors.com/2012/03/25/83-year-old-suing-apple-over-glass-doors-at-retail-stores/
======
justncase80
moral of the story: Don't forget accessibility when designing great
interfaces.

